# work in CINCINNATI-plows Skidsteer,BACKHOES



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Downtown,westside,N KY, 
we need subs for our snow/ice control contracts.
drivers and laborers also needed for our trucks and equiptment for our winter operations.
cdl-drug test must for cdl drivers in our trucks
nice rates 
all season agreements or short term
large lots ,short road time
we need skidsteers , Backhoes and loaders(will provide plow or box) can leave onsite ,
plow trucks
labor
SEND TO ; OR POST HERE 
Human Resource Dept.
Winter operations
P.O.BOX 58003
CINCINNATI OHIO,45258


LET IT SNOW !


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

email me [email protected], i'm available for work and got a new truck and plow


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok iam Intrested what props and for who pm me cuz i got to know got 10 plows 6 salters and some heavy equipment


----------



## chrisbolte (Jul 28, 2000)

Multiple plow trucks in Cincinnati, downtown - west chester- western hills. Let me know if you are interested. 
860-LAWN(5296)


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks to all who have posted and mailed .We have all of our accounts signed now but we are still looking for more help,so if you are near Delhi,Pricehill,westwood,dent,queensgate and downtown cinti. we need drivers for days and night(cdl a plus) and also help for sidewalk crews,so if you know of anyone in need of work in these areas,pass it on .

Also need more subs 

513-921-SNOW


----------

